
A Computer Science Degree DoesnaEURXt Hurt (Much) - bootload
http://www.leahculver.com/2007/05/30/a-computer-science-degree-doesnt-hurt-much/
======
jamesbritt
More or less content-free blog post.

~~~
bootload
_"... More or less content-free blog post ..."_

James, how?

I can see a couple of good messages here. The first, in a market where there
is a lack of lead developers. It shows one path, that one person took to get
the knowledge & tools needed to create a product. The second is the _"where
are all the chick developers? ... they can't handle, 'tech stuff', etc ..."_
needs to be put into proper context. They are around if you care to look &
seem to be doing an ok job ~ <http://pownce.com/>

